# Water change question



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

This is my first time I have had a planted tank so I have a few questions. Here is the setup:


Before I started adding plants I was doing a ten percent water change every week. Now that my tank is planted like this, should I do water changes less?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No I would do the same. The tank isn't planted heavy enough to do less water changes.

Tank looks great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

actually, your WC should be about 20% even with plants in the tank.... as the plants grow and as you add more plants. It gets hard to gravel vac. So just get the area that you can reach without disturbing the root systems of the plants.


----------

